# Eastern Grim Reaper II



## BenjaminB (18. November 2006)

tach,

ein neues Rad muss her und leicht solls werden^^
dabei bin ich auf das eastern grim reaper mit 1,8 kilo gestoßen. meine frage ist                   nicht, ob der rahmen hält, sondern wie schmutzempfindlich die aussparungen in innenlagergehäuse und steuerrohr sind.
ich hab nämlich keine lust, nach jeder dirtrunde dreck aus dem rahmen zu holen.

mfg steff


----------



## Flatpro (18. November 2006)

dirtfahren is damit ziemlich sinnlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (18. November 2006)

nur park


----------



## derdani (18. November 2006)

^^eindeutig falscher rahmen


----------



## BenjaminB (18. November 2006)

ich werd ja hauptsächlich park fahren, aber hin und wieder auch etwas dirt.
dass der rahmen nicht für groben missbrauch gedacht ist ist mir klar


----------



## AerO (19. November 2006)

ich glaub die meinungen zu dem rahmen sind so geteilt wie bei keinem anderen. einige (nicht viele..) finden ihn toll, der großteil findet ihn lächerlich. 
es gibt recht viele rahmen, die knapp über 2kg wiegen und auf diesen lochdreck verzichten können, also such dir lieber da was aus. 
wenn er dir gefällt, dann kauf ihn. doch ich frage mich eigentlich ob der beim fahren kein lustiges pfeifkonzert veranstaltet.
meine empfehlung wäre
- fit s3 aitken
- superstar light my fire / new deal (pegless!)
- mutiny burlish (4mm drops, also pegless!)
alle knapp über 2kg und damit kannste dann auch mal trails hüpfen ohne danach ein mehrgewicht an sand im rahmen zu haben, sodass es dann eh auf über 2kg kommt.
aber wie gesagt, es ist deine entscheidung den rahmen zu kaufen und zu fahren. ich bin den grim reaper noch nie gefahren und hab ihn auch nie irgendwo rumfahren sehen (abgesehen vom testrad im mellowpark, peng!)
ich denke die 300gr kannste auch definitiv woanders einsparen, wo es mehr sinn macht.


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (19. November 2006)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> ein neues Rad muss her und leicht solls werden^^
> dabei bin ich auf das eastern grim reaper mit 1,8 kilo gestoßen. meine frage ist                   nicht, ob der rahmen hält, sondern wie schmutzempfindlich die aussparungen in innenlagergehäuse und steuerrohr sind.
> ...



Das ist kein Problem es liegen Kunststoffabdeckungen dem Rahmen bei. Die werden ins Rohr geschoben und fertig ist die Sache.
Bei den Kompletträdern liegt auch eins dabei fürs Sattelrohr.

Natürlich gibt es andere Rahmen die mittlerweile "fast" das gleiche wiegen aber man darf dann die Frage stellen "Wo haben die den das Material eingespart ?" Beim Grim Reaper weiß man das  .


----------



## BenjaminB (19. November 2006)

@aero: vom superstar light my fire finde ich ausser im la finca katalog keine infos und da ist kein bild drin.

@michael: danke, das ändert einiges. was wiegen denn die kunststoffteile? ;-)

ich werd jetzt erstmal schauen, ob mein händler den rahmen überhaupt bekommt und mich dann entscheiden


----------



## BenjaminB (19. November 2006)

so, superstar light my fire, sowie alle anderenn teile sind bestellt -> bald in eure 20" waffen


----------



## AerO (19. November 2006)

setz mal ne partlist rein bitte.


----------



## BenjaminB (19. November 2006)

Rahmen: superstar light my fire
Gabel: WTP Helium
Lenker: WTP Helium
Vorbau: WTP supreme
Nabe VR: Demolition bulimia light
Felge VR: Demolition zero
Nabe HR: WTP PI (ab februar die neue supreme)
Felge HR: Sun Rhyno lite (wird auch die zero werden)
Kurbel: KHE Hindenburg
Kettenblatt: WTP 5 Star Dekuxe 28Z
Pedale: Fly Bikes Ruben Alcantara
Sattel/Stütze: MacNeil SL Seat + Post
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever medium
Bremse: Fly Bikes
Bremszug: Nokon
Griffe: Odi
Reifen: KHE Premium Park/Street
Pegs: Demolition dumbchuck

ich glaub, das war alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (21. November 2006)

na toll, la finca hat nix da, kein superstar, kein sputnic...
wenn es jetzt den fit s3 aitken nirgends gibt dreh ich durch!!!


edit: s3 ist bestellt^^


----------



## zimtstern. (23. November 2006)

in welcher farbe?


----------



## BenjaminB (23. November 2006)

in mintgrün...er ist soo schön


----------



## zimtstern. (23. November 2006)

schräge farben=top!
 
viel spaß damit


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. November 2006)

Wieso kein Surpreme Sprocket?
Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Demolition Zeros?
Die Pegs würde ich persönlich nicht fahren. Die machen keinen wirklich haltbaren Eindruck. So eher Richtung Flybikes. 
Ich bin schon wieder auf ein No Slic Kabel gewechselt. Mich hat Nokon echt genervt. Aero soweit ich weiß auch. 
DIe Surpreme Sachen sind ja richtig teuer. 99 für VR, 199  für HR. Da scheint WTP Profile Konkurenz machen zu wollen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. November 2006)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> in mintgrün...er ist soo schön



tatsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (24. November 2006)

weils ein five star ist^^
die pegs werd ich auch nicht ranbauen, da ist mir der rahmen zu schade, also wer welche braucht...
die nabe ist aber auch hammer. ich glaub das wird die beste, die man kaufen kann


----------



## AerO (24. November 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Wieso kein Surpreme Sprocket?
> Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Demolition Zeros?
> Die Pegs würde ich persönlich nicht fahren. Die machen keinen wirklich haltbaren Eindruck. So eher Richtung Flybikes.
> Ich bin schon wieder auf ein No Slic Kabel gewechselt. Mich hat Nokon echt genervt. Aero soweit ich weiß auch.
> DIe Surpreme Sachen sind ja richtig teuer. 99 für VR, 199  für HR. Da scheint WTP Profile Konkurenz machen zu wollen.



zum parkfahren sind die pegs ganz gut geeignet. waschbetonfeebles würd ich damit jetzt nicht ziehen. nokon ist an nem rahmen mit cableguides ganz geil. meiner hat keine. das q-lite system der wtp/shadow nabe ist sehr geil wie ich finde. aber der nabenkörper wurde ja mal wieder so hässlich gestaltet, wie kein anderer. also in der beziehung macht keiner profile konkurrenz!
highspeed halfcabs dürften ja jetzt kein problem mehr sein.


----------

